# 1994 maxima gxe starting problems, poor gas mileage



## gman1095 (Oct 22, 2006)

I just had a timing belt, water pump, serpentine belt, and four fuel injectors installed. Now it isn't starting right and I am getting terrible gas mileage. Other than that it runs smoothly, although it has a little bit of a rough idle. Help! I don't want to take it to a dealer!!!! Thanks gman1095 p.s. This is a 1994 maxima gxe


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

How was it running before the work was done?


----------

